

The problem with boilerplate contracts - who ever reads them? - grellas
http://abovethelaw.com/2010/06/do-lawyers-actaully-read-boilerplate-contracts-judge-richard-posner-doesnt-do-you/

======
GiraffeNecktie
A while back I was presented with a contract to work as a subcontractor for a
small IT body shop. The contract had a clause that either party could
terminate the agreement on a month's notice, which was perfectly fine. But
then I was startled to read that if I didn't complete the three year job for
their client _for any reason_ I would be liable for any and all expenses
related to completing the job. I'm not a lawyer, but it seemed to me (since
there was no explanation in the contract) that it could easily be interpreted
that I would have to pay out of my own pocket for someone to complete the job.
In other words, they could terminate me on a month's notice and say "oh by the
way, you have to pay for your replacement even though we're still billing the
client and making 100% profit") That was a total WTF clause as far as I was
concerned and I had them strike it out, which they did after a bit of hemming
and hawing.

